# I am a gramma again PICTURE added



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

I am so happy / excited / on cloud nine to announce the safe arrival of our beautiful new granddaughter . She was born at 9:10 this morning and weighed in at 8lbs 3oz .Mom and baby are doing very well . 

This is my oldest granddaughter  Annika holding her brand new sister Stevie Mae







Kellie/Kitn


----------



## MsBien (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh how wonderful, I'm so happy for you.  

Stacie


----------



## nickjuly (Sep 15, 2009)

Congrats!! And buying for little girls are SOO much fun. So happy for you.


----------



## heyjude (Sep 15, 2009)

What happy news! Congrats Granny! Of course, we'll want to see pics asap!

Jude


----------



## dandelion (Sep 15, 2009)

congrats!!!!!    :!:beautiful children


----------



## Rosey (Sep 15, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## pops1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Congratulations on the birth of your New Granddaughter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you all so much .

I just got back from the hospital , she is a pudgy little doll face with lots of light brown hair. They are calling her Stevie . I forgot to ask if they minded if I posted a pic , can't phone now but will in the am .

kellie


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! 8)


----------



## vivcarm (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats Kitn, wonderful news, I feel all warm and fuzzy inside now!


----------



## Bnky (Sep 16, 2009)

Congratulations Kitn... how exciting to have a new grandbaby!


----------



## rubato456 (Sep 16, 2009)

congratulations! wishing you many many years of extreme happiness!


----------



## Soap-Goddess (Sep 16, 2009)

Woohoo!
Congrats & Blessing to you and the new family


----------



## CarmenJean (Sep 16, 2009)

Fan-blooming-tastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats to all of you. It's such a wonderful time, when baby's still so very small. I really hope we can see pics!!!


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats Gramma Kitn!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 17, 2009)

Congratulations with Stevie! Wish her a very long and happy life


----------



## krissy (Sep 19, 2009)

so glad to hear everything went well! congrats!


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 21, 2009)

..


----------



## heyjude (Sep 22, 2009)

They are both beyond adorable!!! Thanks for posting the pic!   

Jude


----------



## Rosey (Sep 22, 2009)

awww how cute! She looks like a proud sis!


----------



## LJA (Sep 22, 2009)

Awwwww.  Congratulatons.    They are both adorable.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Your new grandbaby is just darlin!!! So is your older grandbaby!!!


----------



## rubato456 (Sep 23, 2009)

adorable, both babies are to die for! let's pretend that we don't know that someday, they'll grow up..... :cry:  teenagers :!:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

rubato456 said:
			
		

> adorable, both babies are to die for! let's pretend that we don't know that someday, they'll grow up..... :cry:  teenagers :!:



Thank you all .

I hear you  Deb ,  I just chuckle inside when people say  teething or the terrible two's were bad  HA !  If you can live through their teenage tantrums and troubles you can do anything .

kitn


----------



## LJA (Sep 23, 2009)

rubato456 said:
			
		

> adorable, both babies are to die for! let's pretend that we don't know that someday, they'll grow up..... :cry:  teenagers :!:



I know what ya mean, Deb.  I moved my 20 yr. old to college the last two days and all around us were these parents all hugging their kids and crying - and here was my hubby and I in a corner somewhere doing the happy dance...lmao.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

to funny LJA and so true .

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

OK, where the heck did Kitn go?????? Any clues?????


----------



## dandelion (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes I was wondering too...what happened?


----------



## kittywings (Sep 30, 2009)

:shock:


----------



## tincanac (Sep 30, 2009)

Congradz Kitn?

I was wondering what happened to you as well, why are you guest now?


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 30, 2009)

Yup Me too, where is Kitn?  seems like she has joined the others and gone away, its wierd.  As one about to be grandmother (my first grandchild is due today !!!) to another I would like to say congratulations too - if you can read this that is.


----------

